# RIO or Maxima Leader Material



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Does anyone have any opinions regarding Maxima leader material compared to RIO? While spinning for Salmon and Stealhead, I've always used Maxima. This summer I've used Rio brand for my trout fishing...I really liked it. I was thinking about switching to Rio for my salmon and stealhead leaders (flycasting and chuck and duck)? Any thoughts?

FYI I am probably going to use 15lb connected to my amnesia and then I have 8lb and 10lb for my tippet. Does this sound right?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i'm not the biggest maxima fan as i think they have a funny ploy when it comes to their line. sounds like what you are saying is fine.... though, i do HATE amnesia.... i dont' know how people use it.


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

I used to use Maxima flurocarbon for steelhead and salmon, then two years ago I switched to Rio fluroflex plus and I could not be happier. I like the Rio much more, it has better abrasion resistence and it is not nearly as stiff as maxima. For Kings typically I use Rio's 2 and 3x, I think it is 12 and 8.5lb tippet. I highly recommend the switch.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

haven't tried it yet, but picked it up this year:
http://www.flyfishusa.com/lines/shooting-lines/shooting-lines.htm#Frog Hair

just playing around with it, it seems great so far. i usually use rio or the "zip line" and don't have complaints either.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

What's the ploy? 

I've been using maxima for many of my leaders that I tie. But when I need something that has more flex I reach for Rio & most often Frog Hair.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

maxima's lb test ratings are off, their lines are just about average when it comes to breaking strength per line diameter..... i hear "man, this is some strong 6lb line".... well, it should be... it has 8lb test diameter.

just my nitpicking eccentricities.... that and i don't really like it as a main line cuz it feels weird to me. i don't dislike the line, just think there are better ones out there.


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

IMO I feel maxima is garbage.I know alot of people that use it,and swear by it.I ran out of tippet one day and ran and got maxima,was using rio leaders and was breaking off all the time.Maxima was worse for me so I gave it away after my 2nd fishing trip and after breaking off 7 times.I bought AirFlo
Sight Free 3x 10 lbs and the same for dropping down to eight and have had no problem,althought I know people who dont like it.I know its not on you topic,but it maybe be a good consideration for you.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

A few years ago you couldn't GIVE me free sppols of Rio, now I swear by it.
Two of the largest bass of my life were lost to Rio tippet. It was probably 0X and the strain I was putting on the fish was a steady, not too forceful pull on a reel with an ultra-smooth drag. The tippet just parted... all too easily.
I'm not sure how it happened but now it's about all I'll use. All I can think is that earlier stuff was something Beueter left out in the sun for a month or two! :evil:

Maxima is rated way wrong As MSUICEMAN says. I never could understand how people so particular about what they make allow their stuff to be .001-.003" oversized on every spool.

I used Amnesia for a long time chasing steel and salmon. The trick is to let it soak to relax it. That's a old trick used by some of the distance casting pro's.
No need for that with Rio Slickshooter but it does need a stretch before use.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

When I compared my leaders that I tied up, one being Frog Hair & One being Maxima, I had to adjust my gauge reader by about .002. 

It's no wonder that Frog hair leaders I tie are more "limp". They are not carring that extra material and diameter. 

But I still use maxima for my stout leaders. Anything that is 3x or stronger. I have yet to have them fail. I will say that the stoutness of the leader helps turn over bigger flies. I haven't seen anyone consider that yet. Maybe the Rio turns over the larger flies as good?


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

I hate Rio powerflex not strong at all. I try to stick with maxima. Better all around in my opinion. Just my .02


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

esp17 said:


> I hate Rio powerflex not strong at all. I try to stick with maxima. Better all around in my opinion. Just my .02


Diameter for diameter, Rio is good stuff.
As has been stated, Maxima is always thicker, no wonder it seems stronger!
Jes sayin'


----------



## O.D.D. (Mar 29, 2006)

The only problem I've had with RIO is using RIO tippet to a Maxima leader body, always seems to slip regardless of the knot.


----------



## Kurt F (Jan 30, 2007)

Two years ago I started using Seaguar Carbon Pro for steelhead and now it is the only leader material I use. This line is very tough and does not weaken while using it bottom bouncing. Last year I used it for Salmon as well and had the same results.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yes, Maxima is the Stren of the leader world, always underrated as far a breaking strength goes. It is always a size or so larger than the size claimed on the package, so people say "That Maxima is good stuff a lot stronger than brand X" 
But I do like those hybrid chameleon butt with an Ultragreen tippet tapered leaders when I need a knotless leader because I am fishing in weeds etc.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

For steelhead/salmon leaders or tippet I can get by with good ole' fashioned maxima green. 

For more traditional fly-fishing situations, especially dries, I like Orvis Super Strong, Rio and Frog Hair tippets to name a few.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I don't know about others but I have had alot of knot failure and line breakage with Orivs tippits! I only buy that stuff if I'm at a shop and that's all they have.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

I usually use Rio and am satisfied with it, but lately I've been using a lot of Dai Riki because Sierra Outdoors was selling it dirt cheap and it seems to work fine. Both of those seem to be rated at least as strong as just about anything else, when comparing leader materials of the same diameter.

Butch


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I used to use Maxima, and didn't like the larger diameters.
After a few guided steelhead trips, I've been stuck on Orvis Fluorocarbon - it's expensive, but the abrasion resistance and near-invisibility in water makes it a great buy.
There are two VERY important factors to remember when using fluorocarbon, regardless of the make.

1 - Never leave spools of FC in your car or in direct sunlight - UV light alters the structure of the FC and weakens it.
2 - ALways spit-lube your knots before you cinch them - heat (from friction) will weaken the line.


If you remember those tips, FC shouldn't disappoint you.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

kype138 said:


> Never leave spools of FC in your car or in direct sunlight - UV light alters the structure of the FC and weakens it.


kype138, not to be contrary but isn't the biggest issue with flouro is that it takes forever to break down? Much has been written about its ability to withstand the elements therefore asking people to use their heads when disposing of any of it.
Regular mono for sure hates sunlight and heat and subjecting it to either makes it hard and brittle in no time.

_Unlike monofilament, fluorocarbon lines are virtually inert; meaning little if anything will alter this products state. What the angling community uses and loses does not break down under exposure to ultra violet rays or water since fluorocarbon lines do not absorb water. Although there is no known biodegradable timetable for these products when intentionally or accidentally discarded within a natural environment, researchers have stated that it far surpasses monofilaments longevity by 100&#8217;s to 1000&#8217;s of years. On the flip side, monofilament lines degrade by 40% when exposed to just 100 hrs. of ultra violet rays and even more rapidly when exposed to water since monofilaments do absorb water.
_http://www.wrflyfisher.com/articles-detail.php3?id=5df114847b1f97dd97e4aa8a43d8fbc9


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

kype138 said:


> ALways spit-lube your knots before you cinch them - heat (from friction) will weaken the line.


 


Hum,and that has to be done with mono to so whats the differance?


----------

